# VQ25DD size and weight (and drawing)



## Learner (Apr 3, 2007)

i would love to get the weight and size of the vq25DD and better would to get a to scale plan for it. anyone knows where i can get it?

cheers


----------



## jamesbissland (Apr 1, 2004)

any luck with this?


----------

